# Windows 8: Speakers have crackling sound



## GAMELASTER (Dec 28, 2012)

Good day,

before of you read, sorry for my bad english 

ok, i have the old pc HP Compaq 6735s oldiest model and have problem.. I have the headset Plantronics .Audio 655 DSP... Its USB (no Jack) headset, but sound is crackly and randomly.. Microphone is good, no problem, also speakers... I tested in another pc, and work correctly (Win 7), also in WIN XP not installed drivers.. I telled the makers of headset and reply is here:


> So in the Windows 8 now it does not work? It was not an XP as I said? In that case it is most likely incompatible. Think about that the headset is made years ago while Windows 8 just released. Contact Microsoft and check if they have any updates to the USB drivers that will be able to use older USB devices?


I tested reinstall USB drivers, not work.. I tested install sound drivers, but for Win 8 not found...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello GAMELASTER and welcome to TSF,

Your USB headset does not rely on the Audio chipset. 

The Plantronics website touts it as not needing software... I can't find any issues similar to yours by searching the WWW, so I have no base to work from.

Just so I am clear... You are running Windows 8 on a Compaq 6735s?

Try using a different USB port.

Have you had any other issues since upgrading to Windows 8?


----------



## GAMELASTER (Dec 28, 2012)

GZ said:


> Hello GAMELASTER and welcome to TSF,
> 
> Your USB headset does not rely on the Audio chipset.
> 
> ...


verry thanx for reply... Yes, i running Windows 8 in my laptop(Compaq 6735s).. I haved problem only with graphic card, but i finded the beta version of AMD Vision Engine controler(Problem: opengl not function)... But, in the HP website the drivers for my computer not finded also, finded the updates for BIOS (i dont remembered the full name) (6 Month), but for Win 7... The Headset not have problem with the Win 7... And small problem, on firts join to my laptop , the drivers install too long!

Thanx better..


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay... Did you try another USB port?

Open up your Device Manager (type Control Panel on the Start Screen then Device Manager). Are there any devices with notifications?


----------



## GAMELASTER (Dec 28, 2012)

I tried any usb port.. not help.. Screen of Device manager..
Screenshot by Lightshot

(Slovak languange)
The last USB Input device added on plug the headset


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I cannot see that screenshot. You can upload the file to TSF by clicking "Go Advanced" and selecting the paperclip icon from the toolbar.


----------



## GAMELASTER (Dec 28, 2012)

Uploaded


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Everything looks to be in order in DM.

As of right now, the only thing I can say to try is to uninstall the two entries for the headphones and then refresh hardware to reinstall them.


----------



## GAMELASTER (Dec 28, 2012)

GZ said:


> Everything looks to be in order in DM.
> 
> As of right now, the only thing I can say to try is to uninstall the two entries for the headphones and then refresh hardware to reinstall them.


I tested, not helped


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I am truly sorry that this hasn't been easy.

Just to recap what we know.


Headset works fine in Windows 7 and XP.
Headset works fine on other PCs.
Headset does not work on your laptop when running Windows 8.

After what we have tried I can only conclude that there is a software compatability issue with Windows 8, your PCs hardware and the Headset.

If it is possible, I would like you to test your headset on another PC running Windows 8. If the issue is present then, we can conclude that it is an issue with your headset and Windows 8.

There is one last thing I would like you to attempt.

Disable your laptop's sound card. (In DM, Right click and select Disable). Once the sound card is disabled, reboot the PC and try using your USB headset again.


----------



## GAMELASTER (Dec 28, 2012)

GZ said:


> I am truly sorry that this hasn't been easy.
> 
> Just to recap what we know.
> 
> ...


On Win XP the headset dont function(not install drivers)... And test it...


----------

